# x11 problem and stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg



## jammer488 (Apr 6, 2010)

hi sir! i am new to freeBSD, can you help me please.


I have newly installed freeBSD 8.0 trying to install GUI with the freebsd handbook chapter 5 guides, 


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
# make install clean
```

 Then command is running here's the output

```
installed sofware in a non-standard prefix

Alternatively you may set the APRES_CFLAGS and APRES_LIBS environment variables
to avoid the need to call pkg-config. 

=====>Script "configure" failed unexpectedly please report the problem to the [email]x11@freebsd.org[/email] 



Error code 1


STOP in /usr.ports/x11/appress
****Error code 1

STOP in /usr.ports/x11/appress
****Error code 1

STOP in /usr.ports/x11/appress
****Error code 1
```

freebsd-4615


any advice would be appreciated


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

/usr.ports/

What?


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

It seems something terribly went wrong. Your terminal may be misconfigured or the like.
appres*s* does not even exist.

Did you try:

```
# pkg_add -r xorg
```

You could try to install it through [CMD=""]# sysinstall[/CMD] too.

Regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## Osaka_Trev (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this forum, but I think I just got the same error.

In my case I had lot my network connection.

If your on a local LAN with a dhcp server try:
`# ifconfig rl0 up`
`# dhclient rl0`

Where rl0 is your local connected network card.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2010)

jammer488 said:
			
		

> I have newly installed freeBSD 8.0 trying to install GUI with the freebsd handbook chapter 5 guides,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That looks wrong.  Please show the contents of your /etc/make.conf and any non-default settings you have made otherwise, like PREFIX.

It also appears that you may have retyped that whole message, so consider using script(1) instead: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17309.


----------

